# Bessacarr E460 - Can it handle 2 bikes?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi

We will shortly be picking up our first motorhome. It's a 2007 E460 and it has a Fiamma Pro C Bike Rack (for 2 bikes) fitted to it.

I have heard some concerning stories that the set up on the back of the E460 is not strong enough to safely support the weight of 2 bikes.

Something to do with the large rear window weakening the structure too much to take the weight of 2 bikes. Even heard it can pull the fixing plate right off the van.

Can anyone clarify if this is the case, or put my mind at rest please?

Thanks


----------



## 110227 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi

We have a 2007 Swift Sundance with a large rear window, which is virtually the same as yours.
We regularly carry 2 bikes on the back and have had no problems. The fixings seem more than sufficient for the task.

Regards

Mick


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hezbez,
Provided that the bike rack has been fitted properly carrying two bikes is not a problem to the van structure.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Mick and Andy,

I think it was fitted by the main dealer, so I assume it will have been fitted properly.

You've put my mind at rest.

Hezbez


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Andy (Swift Group) will be able to give a definitive reply, but I think recent legislation states that bike racks must be *bolted *right through the wall of the van, with stress plates on the inside to spread the load. _(No longer acceptable to drive screws into the manufacturers' inserted blocks of wood.)_

Most Fiamma bike racks (for motorhomes) are rated up to 60kg, but it might be worth consulting >> this chart << if you have any worries.

Hope this helps 

Dave


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Can Andy (Swift Group) please tell me if the 2009 Autocruise Augusta has pre-installed fixing points in the rear panel for the addition of a Fiamma bike rack.

I am expecting my new one in a couple of weeks and looking at the show model (nec) it looked as though it would be a difficult operation due to the rear bathroom window.

Thank you

Bob


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Bob,
I have PM'd you. I will find out in the morning and come back to you,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Cheers Andy.

Bob


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Bob, Only just seen your post, I have 2 bikes on the back of mine and no problems.

Rusty


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Rusty, thanks for the info. I have had a reply back from Swift stating that there are pre-installed fixings points in the rear panel of a 2009 Augusta.

regards

Bob


----------

